# Adult dog suddenly biting!



## twinfish82 (Mar 22, 2007)

My 3 year old, 90lb, German Shepard Maison is suddenly attacking people. As a puppy he was the best ever. Our other dog was a year old so Maison would followed him and just fit right in, we didnt have to housebreak him or anything. He has always been protective of me-barking at unfamilar people, standing infront of me when people are around etc- but was usually fine once someone was around for a while. He has always hated my husbands friend (who would call Maison names and try to intimidate him as a pup) but he would usually just bark and hide by me. We even stopped having that perticular person over as much just because it pissed me off how he treated Maison. A few months ago that friend was over and was saying mean things to Maison. Maison jumped up and tried to bite him, it was like Maison had simply had enough. I didnt feel bad because I think he deserved it but I did tell Maison "NO" and put him outside to get him away from our friend. Once he bit someone he has tried to do it a few more times. He will jump up and grab shirt sleeves, coats etc. We always told him no and removed him from the room but each time it seemed to make him more aggressive. We went out of town and my friend and her boyfriend stayed at our house and watched the animals. Maison has tried to bit both of them before but was perfectly fine while we were gone. 

My brother-in-law left our gate open a month ago and both dogs got out and were picked up by the city. We were not allowed to get Maison back until they nuetered him. He did not bite any of the vet staff or animal control. I was told several times getting him nuetered would calm him down. I though maybe he was finally calming down but last night my husbands sister came over (who actually lived with us for a while and is here quite often) and when she walked in Maison bit her. This is first time he has broken skin so Im sure he meant to hurt her. I just dont know what to do. I have had several dogs and have never had to deal with biting.

SORRY its so long, I wanted everyone to have as much info as possible. PLEASE HELP ME! I love Maison to death but am scared he is going to hurt someone. *My bestfriend is moving across the counrty this summer and will be living with us. She has a 2 year old and Im terrified he will hurt her.


----------



## twinfish82 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Adult dog suddenly attacking people*

My 3 year old, 90lb, German Shepard Maison is suddenly attacking people. As a puppy he was the best ever. Our other dog was a year old so Maison would followed him and just fit right in, we didnt have to housebreak him or anything. He has always been protective of me-barking at unfamilar people, standing infront of me when people are around etc- but was usually fine once someone was around for a while. He has always hated my husbands friend (who would call Maison names and try to intimidate him as a pup) but he would usually just bark and hide by me. We even stopped having that perticular person over as much just because it pissed me off how he treated Maison. A few months ago that friend was over and was saying mean things to Maison. Maison jumped up and tried to bite him, it was like Maison had simply had enough. I didnt feel bad because I think he deserved it but I did tell Maison "NO" and put him outside to get him away from our friend. Once he bit someone he has tried to do it a few more times. He will jump up and grab shirt sleeves, coats etc. We always told him no and removed him from the room but each time it seemed to make him more aggressive. We went out of town and my friend and her boyfriend stayed at our house and watched the animals. Maison has tried to bit both of them before but was perfectly fine while we were gone. 

My brother-in-law left our gate open a month ago and both dogs got out and were picked up by the city. We were not allowed to get Maison back until they nuetered him. He did not bite any of the vet staff or animal control. I was told several times getting him nuetered would calm him down. I though maybe he was finally calming down but last night my husbands sister came over (who actually lived with us for a while and is here quite often) and when she walked in Maison bit her. This is first time he has broken skin so Im sure he meant to hurt her. I just dont know what to do. I have had several dogs and have never had to deal with biting.

SORRY its so long, I wanted everyone to have as much info as possible. PLEASE HELP ME! I love Maison to death but am scared he is going to hurt someone. *My bestfriend is moving across the counrty this summer and will be living with us. She has a 2 year old and Im terrified he will hurt her.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Adult dog suddenly attacking people*

*I think you need to get a hold of a certified behaviourist AND trainer to help educate you a little about dogs in general and dog training.*

There's a lot seemingly wrong in the picture (much of it has to do with humans and not the dog at all) and without knowing these "friends" that INTIMIDATE your dog, how you treat and handle your dog, and your dog in person anything suggested may add more stress or serious dangers for you and your dog.

Looking into NILIF would be a good idea.

Telling people that intimidating your dog IS NOT a good idea. (Pestering or annoying him either) Here is where education is key. By educating yourself a little about dog behaviours you'll discover that things that seem harmless to our humans can be interpreted in a different way to dogs.

You need to apply yourself as a strong and confident leader, which by no means by physical force.

Until you get the help of a trainer/behaviourist, I'd reccomend putting poor Maison in a room while these people are over.

*Your Maison has learned that by biting these people, he gets to be away from them. Whether he goes outside or gets locked up. This works for him. He doesnt' want to be around people that intimidate/pester/annoy him! Who would?*

He's simply fighting back. Dont' get me wrong, dogs biting is not acceptable, but neither is allowing people to frusterate, intimidate and pester your dog.

How would you react?!?!?!


----------



## twinfish82 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Adult dog suddenly attacking people*

There is only one person who was doing that and like I said we stopped letting him come over so much. He is my husbands bestfriend and I rarely let him come over but I can only do so much. I went off on him everytime he was mean to Maison, and it only happened a few times, but it stuck with Mais. We usually didnt let the dogs around when he was here because of how he treated Maison. And they are NEVER around him since Maison tried to bite him. Maison was fine with most of our other friends until the "incident". He even seemed to like some people better then us LOL! But now he acts funny with almost everyone. Its like once he intimidated one person he loved it and wants to do it to everyone. And at first it was just males but he has started doing it to females too. He is a great dog in every other way. He listens good, doesnt tear things up, and is very smart. Im pretty experience with dogs, Ive had them all my life and they have all been very well behaved. This is the first time Ive had to deal with behavior problems.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

First of all you have allowed Mason to be Alpha over you. I'm sure this was inadvertent but permitting him to do things such as stand in front of you and bark at people was telling him that he was the pack leader.

As far as what to do. The first thing is to have a complete medical exam done by your vet. This should include a full-panel thyroid test and complete bloodwork including for diabetes. Medical conditions including low thyroid and blood sugar can contribute to aggression. 

Put Mason on a very strict NILIF (nothing in life is free) and make him earn everything he gets, including food, treats, games,and walks by obeying a command first. NILIF also includes waiting for permission to go through doors, up and down stairs, and up on beds or furniture. You should start out by not allowing him up on beds or furniture as these belong to the Alphas (you and your husband). It's important that all family members agree to and enforce the rules so the dog doesn't get confused.

Along with NILIF, start daily obedience training practice. The two together, NILIF and obedience, will help establish your leadership. 

When you are home have him drag a leash so that you can issue a motivational correction when warranted. You have to let Mason know that aggression will not be tolerated. You can also help him by teaching him an appropriate greeting behavior when you give him permission to greet someone. And it is your responsibility, as the pack leader, to step in front of him and protect him from someone that tries to tease him.


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Adult dog suddenly attacking people*

You can probably thank your "friend" for much of your dog's present behavior which is dangerous by the way. If I had friends like that, I wouldn't need enemies, but the damage is already done. This will not get better, but probably worse, so the behaviorist, as somone already mentioned, is the only way to go. The alternative, is that the dog will eventually bite somone or worse, and have to be put down.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Adult dog suddenly attacking people*



> This is first time he has broken skin so Im sure he meant to hurt her.


This would be an immediate sign to call a behaviourist right away. You are very lucky that it was your sister and not a stranger or you could almost guarantee they'd have pressed charges and your dog may have been pts. 

I'd call a behaviouist immediately and ask that friend not to come over anymore because that is completely uncalled for.


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/6234-adult-dog-suddenly-attacking.html


----------



## twinfish82 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Adult dog suddenly attacking people*

I am looking into behaviorist in my area. The strange thing is he doesnt act aggresive outside my home. When the "boys" got out and the city picked them up, they caught Clay first and then Maison walk right over and let them take him. He did not act aggresive while in the city pound either. They all loved him and told me what a great dog he is. I admit he is over protective especially of me. He is submissive to the other dog and hates when he gets told "NO" which is rare cause he doesnt do much wrong. Its like his feelings get hurt cause we are mad or disappointed in him. I think since he is SO big people are generally scared of him and he picks up on it. Some of my friends still arent scared and as long as they are sitting down he will lay by them and let them pet him. He gets aggressive mainly when people stand up. I was actually thinking he is trying to dominate others because he has always been so submissive with us and the other dog, and even the cat!


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Adult dog suddenly attacking people*

I have a very protective, intimidating looking bitch. To be honest, she's overly-protective and it's pretty clear from he behaviours that she would not hestitate to bite someone.

I've gone to great lengths, with money and training time to control and manage her behaviours.

It's not something that will be fixed over night.

It's not something that requires little to no time.

It will take time, (probably money for a trainer/behaviourist) and a lot of patience.

Obedience is what I use to control Roxy. She doesnt' like the look of the person approaching me and I can tell she's going to go off, I place her in heel in a sit stay. She obeys, she stills keeps six, but she obeys.

It takes a lot of time and a little bit of dog understanding to manage the behaviours that seemingly have arose from your Maison's few bad experiences.

Tether him to you from now on. MAKE him stay in a down while people are over. REWARD him heavily for behaving and don't give him a chance to misbehave.

Good luck.


----------



## twinfish82 (Mar 22, 2007)

I wouldnt say he is Alpha. He is very submissive to us, the other dog and even one of our cats. He is not allowed on the furniture and even when the other dog -Clay- gets a wild hair and jumps on the couch or bed Maison looks at him like "are you crazy!" and wont follow. We make him "sit and stay" before getting food or going out. And he has to do various other tricks for treats or bones. I can even take him on the front porch without a leash. If someone walks by he will start to bark but stops when I tell him to. He doesnt try to leave the porch or go after them. Its only inside that he is aggressive with people. And Ive noticed its only if they are standing up. He listens better then the other dog and hates when he does get in trouble. Both our dogs "apologize", and while Clay is hard headed and waits a few minutes Maison is immediately sorry. The vet says he is perfectly healthy and told us once his hormones level out he should be fine but he is getting worse. I will call them again and also a behaviorist.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

I wouldn't hop to the whole "alpha" thing neccessarily right away in this case.

GSD's are protection/herding dogs. It's in their nature to at times be aggressive with people, meaning biting, intimidating.

You need to CONTROL those behaviours though, and in doing some of the excercises that are used for pack leadership, you may acheive your goal?

Does that make any sense?

I'll try to re-phrase. Even though it may not be a dominance issue, the same excercises that are used to resolve dominance issues, may help you to control Maison better in the situations mentioned in your OP.

Roxy is protective.

I am pack leader. She is still protective. In most situations (she's pretty independent so she often makes choices on her own) she'll look to me first to make sure I see what's going on, and I haven't told her to do otherwise.


----------



## twinfish82 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Adult dog suddenly attacking people*

Thanks, we have been keeping him away from people because we are afraid he will hurt someone but Ive been wanting to socialize him so he knows how to act. Our other dog LOVES everyone and was socialized a lot as a pup. We got Maison just after we getting married and we didnt have many people over so I know it is our fault he isnt used to people. Outside of calling a behaviorist Im gonna start having friends over (not the one who started this mess) and keep Maison in the room but controled. I think it would be better if my husband did this at first because Maison is so protective of me, is that the way to go? And should they be standing? cause thats what seems to set him off. I dont want him to feel threatened even by the people he likes. Thanks everyone for the advice!


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Adult dog suddenly attacking people*



twinfish82 said:


> Thanks, we have been keeping him away from people because we are afraid he will hurt someone but Ive been wanting to socialize him so he knows how to act. Our other dog LOVES everyone and was socialized a lot as a pup. We got Maison just after we getting married and we didnt have many people over so I know it is our fault he isnt used to people. Outside of calling a behaviorist Im gonna start having friends over (not the one who started this mess) and keep Maison in the room but controled. I think it would be better if my husband did this at first because Maison is so protective of me, is that the way to go? And should they be standing? cause thats what seems to set him off. I dont want him to feel threatened even by the people he likes. Thanks everyone for the advice!


Just make sure you are inviting friends who understand the situation with Maison...and are comfortable with it or they may be pretty freaked out lol. And also keep him leashed when you are doing this...just in case! Good luck!!


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Adult dog suddenly attacking people*

If the problems are with you, than you are the one that should work with Maison to solve them, first off.

Brit makes a good point, the friends you invite over should be well aware of Maison's problems and you should give them a few tips on what to do and what not to do.

What I tell people when ROxy's in a grumpy mood:

-IGNORE her. Everything she does. Do NOT make eye contact. DO NOT motion to pat her.

-DO NOT raise your hand, DO NOT yell, DO NOT in general act rowdy (this would be setting Roxy up for failure, as her desire to protect is pretty darn strong, so by eliminating the "intimidating" challenging gestures that humans often make, I decrease her chances of aggressively reacting

The main point is, IGNORE. If for whatever reasons Maison approaches you, IGNORE. Do NOT even look at him. DO NOT make any fast movements.

With Roxy, who in general just dislikes anyone outside of her pack, when working on her issues, I keep stranger contact VERY SHORT and VERY SWEET.

Roxy is food motivated. She is allowed to get a treat from someone, than immediately she is back at my side. 

It's often in these circumstances, that for a second the dog is okay, than you allow the interaction to go on longer. BIG MISTAKE. This is the time everyone's guards are down, and the dog often reacts.

Keep interactions short and sweet is my best advice.

After 10 minutes of having him tethered to you in a down stay. (of course rewarding him if he's being good)

Have ONE friend stand near him with a treat.

Have them feed him the treat, than walk away. Praise Maison if he doesn't react.

Do this as much as possible. If he's doing well slowly increase the time the people are around him.

Instead of feeding the treat and immediately walking away, have them stand there for 30 seconds or more.

Have them make no motion to pat him. They simply hold out their hand with the treat, and LET MAISON move to take it.

He needs to learn that human interactions are ALWAYS good and fun. Food being the best way to get that message across.

I don't think I forgot anything, but if I did when I re-read this post I'll be sure to add it on!

Ooops, I did forget something!

An excercise that my trainer and I did with Roxy in the beginning A LOT was the "meet and greet on the street".

In the beginning Roxy was very wary of my trainer being near me. If she was five feet away from me, Roxy was immediately in between us, preventing her from coming closer. After working on some basic obedience, we did the meet and greet.

My trainer and I would walk towards each other.

When we met, my trainer would stand still, and I would have Roxy sit/stay at my side. When she was in her stay, my trainer would extend her hand and say "How are you?" I would reply in a happy voice, make light silly conversation.

The message this sent to Roxy, was "Everything is OK". Mommy is OK with having this person around.

Roxy still does not allow or even take treats from said stranger in this excercise, but perhaps Maison's problems are not as bad as Roxy's.

After he gets accustomed to this excercise, add in the stranger offering a treat to Maison. Now by offereing a treat, I mean holding their hand out, and letting MAISON take action. If he doesn't want the offered treat, that's fine. Have the stranger go back to ignoring him. If he does take the treat. END IT THERE.

The stranger is NOT to make any motions to pat him etc. Just let HIM take the treat. Period.

Good luck


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Adult dog suddenly attacking people*

Sounds like you may need professional intervention to help get this situation under control and before you are faced with a lawsuit---or worse...


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

As I said in your other thread, it sounds like you need professional intervention before you are involved in a lawsuit or even worse...


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Adult dog suddenly attacking people*



twinfish82 said:


> Thanks, we have been keeping him away from people because we are afraid he will hurt someone but Ive been wanting to socialize him so he knows how to act. Our other dog LOVES everyone and was socialized a lot as a pup. We got Maison just after we getting married and we didnt have many people over so I know it is our fault he isnt used to people. Outside of calling a behaviorist Im gonna start having friends over (not the one who started this mess) and keep Maison in the room but controled. I think it would be better if my husband did this at first because Maison is so protective of me, is that the way to go? And should they be standing? cause thats what seems to set him off. I dont want him to feel threatened even by the people he likes. Thanks everyone for the advice!


The important thing for you to realize is that this situation *will not get better by itself, *but will in all likelyhood get worse than it is now. If you are not a professional trainer, you are taking quite a gamble having people over and exposing them to this dog.


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

Looks like 2 threads on the same topic which I why I posted the link to the longer one on the other forum.....


----------



## twinfish82 (Mar 22, 2007)

I found a guy in my area who has lots of experience and we spoke for a long time on the phone. We are shooting for a meeting on Saturday. He said he would evaluate the situation and be honest about how much he can help and what to expect. I think I will run the idea about have people over and socializing Maison by him. I do have several friends who Maison knows, who arent afraid of him, and would be willing to help in a positive way. Again I thank everyone for the advice. Im feeling better about the sitiation as far as finding a solution goes.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

twinfish82 said:


> I found a guy in my area who has lots of experience and we spoke for a long time on the phone. We are shooting for a meeting on Saturday. He said he would evaluate the situation and be honest about how much he can help and what to expect. I think I will run the idea about have people over and socializing Maison by him. I do have several friends who Maison knows, who arent afraid of him, and would be willing to help in a positive way. Again I thank everyone for the advice. Im feeling better about the sitiation as far as finding a solution goes.


Good luck! It's great to hear someone wanting to help their dog in any way possible! It's great!


----------



## twinfish82 (Mar 22, 2007)

So we have an appointment tomorrow! The guy seems really qualified, which I assume means MORE money but it doesnt matter as long as Maison gets better and happier!!! 
Here is his info, he is associated with Petropolis, please let me know if you have heard of him and if so did you hear good stuff!?! 

Rob Schenberg

Professional Canine Trainer and Handler since 1985

Course Instructor and Trade School Program Teacher since 1990

Professional Behavior Analyst and Modification Trainer since 1990

Expert Trainer & Instructor for AKC Obedience, Schutzhund Titles, & Scent Detection Certifications

Director & Head Trainer of Assistance Dogs for American Service Dog Association (501c3 Charity)

Obedience Demonstrations & Public Education Programs for Search & Rescue, Disability Awareness, Humane Society, Schools, and Television Media

National Narcotic Detector Dog Association Member

Scentry Solutions LLC Contractor for Corporate & Personal Drug Searches, Protection Dog Placements, Police Department Requirements, and Legal Issues


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Twinfish, 
You have a dog that has lived in fear of your husbands 'friend'. that fear is now turning to aggression because you failed to 'protect' the dog. The trainer sounds and looks pretty qualified, but you will HAVE to become proactive about what is allowed in your house to be successful. Along with the trainer, may I suggest a couple of books to help you recognize your dogs strees signs and help you to read him? 

The first is "On Talking Terms with Dogs: Calming Signals" by Turid Rugaas. Another is "BODY POSTURE & EMOTIONS: SHIFTING SHAPES, SHIFTING MINDS"
by Suzanne Clothier 


Both can help you and your dog.


----------



## twinfish82 (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the book suggestions. 

We met the trainer and he said basically Maison is a protective dog and he is a biter, not necessaraly and bad thing except that Maison is making the decision when/who to bite when he should be looking to us to make that decision for him. So we are gonna work on teaching Maison that he must look to us for permission to attack. The trainer said Maison will never not be a biter but we will be able to manage the biting. 

We have been doing the NILIF training at home for about a week and after only a few days Maison had the hang of it! He would walk to the back door and sit down and when we opened it he would wait for an okay to go outside. He has only improved! Yesterday my friend was over and we were making food for a party. My husband had the dogs in the other room and put them in down/stay. Clay had a hard time because he wanted to be by the food but Maison layed in there for a long time. My husband even fell asleep but Maison didnt budge! LOL it was great!!!


----------

